# Cubing Online in 2023



## baseballjello67 (Wednesday at 4:08 AM)

Welcome to Cubing Online in 2023!
This is an online competition happening from February 4th-5th, 2023.

This competition will have 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Skewb, Clock, and 3x3 One-Handed.

THIS COMPETITION WILL ONLY HAVE ONE ROUND OF 3x3 AND CLOCK.

The main event of this competition is 2x2. The winner of 2x2 will be declared the overall winner of the competition.

FILMED SOLVES ARE REQUIRED FOR FINALS.

There will be a discord server with many of the details shared there. If you do not have discord, competing may be very tough for you.

Register here: https://forms.gle/eQfDvZc6cHf9o2BF6

The results form and much more important information will be shared on the discord server.

Discord server: https://discord.gg/HkSprz7D


WEBSITE: https://sites.google.com/view/cubing-online-in-2023/home


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Friday at 1:33 AM)

my discord tag is not working


----------



## baseballjello67 (Friday at 8:52 PM)

NONOGamer12 said:


> my discord tag is not working


Works for me!


----------

